# Sticky  how to post photos using photobucket



## kendal

hey you will need to get a www.photobucket.com account or one of the other image holding sites. 

hope thees videos help. 


how to set up a photobucket account and add photos to your account
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_jCgCertZQ

how to post a photo from photobucket to forum
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jehxvujkalM

found this on another forum thaught it might be help full hear.


> People still ask how to use Photobucket to post piccies on the forum so here's some simple (ha! ha!) instructions. First of all you need to create a free account with http://www.photobucket.com
> Then use their instructions to upload your piccies. You should find these instructions towards the right hand side of the page about one third of the way down the screen. Just click on "choose files" as shown in the image below and navigate to the folder on your computer that contains the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you've uploaded them you can edit them so that they aren't huge when you post them onto the forum. Large pictures usually mean that people will have to scroll across the screen to see them and to read your message. The edit option is shown above the image that you want to alter. When you want to post the photo on the forum you just need to hold the mouse over the image and you'll see the link options appear below the image. You need to highlight and copy the IMG code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally paste the code into your message and click on the preview button to make sure that you're happy with your work. Then click on submit.


----------



## Guest

very interesting


----------



## Dave

Thanks for posting this. This should help some of our members learn how to post pictures. I was thinking about putting together a couple tutorials on different features. Stay tuned.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo

Kendal, thanks so much for posting this! It helped me a lot!!


----------



## wilfiboy

Will need to really study it all I see is double dutch.... my brain just does nt get it lol .


----------



## Mogdog

Thanks for this post Kendal. I am going to try, when i get a minute, to set up a photobucket account.


----------



## lady amanda

it takes no time at all...and you can edit photos too...it's fun...and only had heard about it here


----------



## caradunne

Thanks for this - need to find time to play!


----------



## francesjl

Rascal in his Christmas jumper !


----------



## MISSIEMUM

thanks for the info going to have a go. !! jane


----------



## Laney

Here goes ....hope it works


----------



## Dextersmum

I hope this works!
http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o500/gemmylou78/9cd8c9c7.jpg


----------



## Dextersmum

Dextersmum said:


> I hope this works!
> http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o500/gemmylou78/9cd8c9c7.jpg


Hmm,ok that's just a link to the pic. Sorry,I'm learning!


----------



## kendal

Dextersmum said:


> Hmm,ok that's just a link to the pic. Sorry,I'm learning!



click the img link


----------



## Dextersmum

kendal said:


> click the img link


I got it in the end! Thanks Kendal


----------

